# I NEED ADVICE!. Not sure where this needs to go? I'm sorry



## Katapillar

Hi all, 

Reasonably new to this whole ttc and wtt and such, so do forgive me if I sound like a total idiot...:blush: 

Basically, I am engaged to my OH and we have spoke about having children and stuff and we both really want to now, but we're in the middle of saving for a house and we only got engaged recently, we know it would be best for us to wait, but we also know how much we both want it to happen now, we're super broody...:baby:

We've had a few "scares" in the past, but they never amounted to anything so far, as a general rule, I get AF visiting within the first two weeks of the month, I normally keep track on an app I have on my iPad, but I haven't the last month because I was away when I got the visit...:dohh:

So now I have no idea when I am due on, fiancé thinks I should have been on a while ago, and so do I, so now I'm panicking, but at the same time praying, that I could be pregnant.

I am unusually tired, like nearly falling asleep driving even! I'm very crampy, across the bottom of my stomach and down the front of my hips, I'm even more achey than normal, my lower back, kidney area, knees, hips, neck, etc, I am very nauseous and keep going dizzy and have a constant headache, I have been to the toilet basically every half hour today, and I've had 4 BMs today! (Very unlike me) I also had some very light, and I mean VERY, light spotting today, kept expecting my AF to have arrived and I am still waiting... Also have tender, swollen boobies, which my OH is enjoying... 

I am basically just looking for advice as to what you got as first symptoms of pregnancy and if mine sound like it could be?

We have a :test: and we are giving AF until Friday then doing that...


----------



## AP

Please refer to the forum rules for this section 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-parenting-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

